# Are GAF Timberline shingles good?



## RoofNovice (3 mo ago)

Our contractor recommends Certainteed Landmark Pro roofing shingles but we don't like multicolored look of that shingle. To us, GAF Timberline has a more even tone, which we like. We like the color of GAF Timberline HDZ or UHD Weathered Wood. Our contractor doesn't think GAF is the same quality as Certainteed. Also, because GAF Timberline HDZ is sold at Home Depot, my wife feels it might not be as well made as GAF Timberline UHD, which isn't sold there. Are GAF Timberline shingles equivalent to Certainteed Landmark Pro? Are GAF HDZ shingles good quality or should we only consider GAF UHD?


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

I personally dont like the way Certainteed look either. GAF HDZ Shingles are amazing. Im not sure where you are located but they have one of the highest wind rating in that class of shingles. Leave the UHD ones alone you dont need them. Make sure the contractor uses premium ridge caps. Do not let them cut up 3tab shingles for your ridge. These should not be any additional cost.


----------



## jamesmandy755 (2 mo ago)

RoofNovice said:


> Our contractor recommends Certainteed Landmark Pro roofing shingles but we don't like multicolored look of that shingle. To us, GAF Timberline has a more even tone, which we like. We like the color of GAF Timberline HDZ or UHD Weathered Wood. Our contractor doesn't think GAF is the same quality as Certainteed. Also, because GAF Timberline HDZ is sold at Home Depot, my wife feels it might not be as well made as GAF Timberline UHD, which isn't sold there. Are GAF Timberline shingles equivalent to Certainteed Landmark Pro? Are GAF HDZ shingles good quality or should we only consider GAF UHD?


While I can't comment on the quality of GAF Timberline HDZ since I have not seen it in person, I can tell you that GAF Timberline UHD is excellent. I have been in the business for over twenty years and I can honestly tell you that GAF Timberline UHD is identical to Certainteed Landmark Pro. The only difference is that Landmark Pro has a solid warranty and GAF Timberline does not. Since you may be in hurricane or tornado prone area, I would recommend Certainteed Landmark Pro which has a lifetime limited warranty. You can purchase GAF Timberline shingles at Home Depot, but they are not made at the same plant as the Certainteed shingles. Home Depot contractors can order the Certainteed shingles direct through the factory and there is no difference in price. Certainteed shingles are made in the USA and have a limited lifetime warranty. The GAF Timberline shingles are made in the USA as well, but they have a much longer limited warranty than the Certainteed shingles. In my opinion, there is a difference between the two, even though they are essentially the same product.


----------

